# Injured pigeon



## Dollbacteria3.0 (11 mo ago)

Hello..I am very new to this so I am sorry if this doesn’t make very much sense. On Sunday (about 5 days ago) we found a pigeon by our front door with an injured wing. There was a lot of blood coming from the wing but we could not find exactly from where in the wing it was coming from. We managed to clean the wind and stop the bleeding. The wing does not move very well and he cannot fly. I am unwilling to take him to a sanctuary because I know he will get put down. I don’t know what to do but I so badly want to help. He seems to be eating and drinking, but as of this morning he has been sneezing and opening/closing his mouth a lot. I have not seen any discharge from the eyes or nose, and he is still pooping. The wing is kind of hanging limp on him, he’s only able to slightly hold it up. Please help, I will try to get photos asap.


----------



## ayamanas (11 mo ago)

Dollbacteria3.0 said:


> Hello..I am very new to this so I am sorry if this doesn’t make very much sense. On Sunday (about 5 days ago) we found a pigeon by our front door with an injured wing. There was a lot of blood coming from the wing but we could not find exactly from where in the wing it was coming from. We managed to clean the wind and stop the bleeding. The wing does not move very well and he cannot fly. I am unwilling to take him to a sanctuary because I know he will get put down. I don’t know what to do but I so badly want to help. He seems to be eating and drinking, but as of this morning he has been sneezing and opening/closing his mouth a lot. I have not seen any discharge from the eyes or nose, and he is still pooping. The wing is kind of hanging limp on him, he’s only able to slightly hold it up. Please help, I will try to get photos asap.


hello was he attacked by a cat did he have open wounds? you need to take him to vet to get antibiotics..it wont be too expansive...pls realy consider it youll be helping a felliw earthling..the universe will remember you for it....if it was butten by an animal especially a cat he will die without antibiotics and 5 days have been quite a long while..their are some expery guids that will orobably wheigh in as im no expert but i learn from them and pass it on...is it possible to take him to vet? what you think... and thanku for helping him so far..today just came from vet myself with a rescue, removed string thTlat was going to kill his leg ..best feeling in the world to help him..and vet didnt even charge me since it was rescue only had to buy meds...god provides my suggestion is give it a try with vet and see the expery guids that will post on here soon prob


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Yes,

I agree with ayamanas, 
Sadly, if you don't get that bird to a vet it will not survive long.
Please, get him help as soon as possible, he doesn't have much time


----------



## Dollbacteria3.0 (11 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> Yes,
> 
> I agree with ayamanas,
> Sadly, if you don't get that bird to a vet it will not survive long.
> Please, get him help as soon as possible, he doesn't have much time


I made an appointment but the soonest one the nearest avian vet had was for March 23rd..I don’t know what else to do…


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello,

Here's some advise,
You don't say you want to make an appointment, 
you call them and tell them its your pet and its an emergency and that the animal will die.
Its a matter of live and death and I need an appointment immediately.

Give it a try, Please


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

😢


----------



## ayamanas (11 mo ago)

Dollbacteria3.0 said:


> I made an appointment but the soonest one the nearest avian vet had was for March 23rd..I don’t know what else to do…


march 23 it will be healed or moor probably dead...my suggestion is why aviation vet ? a normal vet can give antibiotics and that what he needs probably... lets try our best as man is natures gardner ... man is the good shepard, tnx for caring guys you give me hope and pride to being human. their must be emergancy animal centres where you licated let me searvh the internet for you...no adrees ofcourse just general region...ill be happy to help you search, you in usa? their must be emergancy vets their


----------



## Dollbacteria3.0 (11 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here's some advise,
> You don't say you want to make an appointment,
> ...


Okay, what should I say happened to him then? When they ask how he hurt his wing? I can call as soon as they open at 8am!!!


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello,

Just tell them a cat attacked him, you should not have to give too many details until you go down and speak with them.

Good Luck


----------



## ayamanas (11 mo ago)

Dollbacteria3.0 said:


> Okay, what should I say happened to him then? When they ask how he hurt his wing? I can call as soon as they open at 8am!!!


tell them you think a cat attacked her... but you did not see it so we dont give false info to doctor and at the same time he will know if its somthing else.. tell him you have a wooden box on your roof or garden depending where it is possible to really be in your living space... do you know what they eat and so forth? after all if you claim it as yours it doesnt matter if its a rescue ir not , tell him you intend to keep it and right now its leagaly yours... i have two right now in my bedroom hospital.... the vet was so understanding she helped ne for free god is big


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, try to give a look at the link, it mentions a list of recommended avian vets:






Recommended Vets in the United States


DISCLAIMER: These listings were compiled as a general resource, but we recommend that you research the vets and call the offices with questions before




www.beautyofbirds.com





If you think that the vet could not believe that he is your own pigeon...well, be more imaginative 😉: the pigeon belonged to your old aunt/grandma/etc, he escaped from his cage/aviary/open window and came back home after weeks with an injured wing... You offered your help or offer to adopt him... Create your own story 😉. Also, remember to give him a name.

Have you noticed any bad smell coming from the wing?


----------



## Dollbacteria3.0 (11 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just tell them a cat attacked him, you should not have to give too many details until you go down and speak with them.
> 
> Good Luck


So I’m at the vet and checked in. Will keep you all updated! 


Colombina said:


> Hi, try to give a look at the link, it mentions a list of recommended avian vets:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just dropped him off at the vet! They seemed to believe my story and his name is Kevin! I will keep you all updated on what the vet says!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Dollbacteria3.0 (11 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just tell them a cat attacked him, you should not have to give too many details until you go down and speak with them.
> 
> Good Luck


----------



## ayamanas (11 mo ago)

tnx for helping your a pigeon hero.. helper of pigeon people....( the pigeons are the poeople lol, always afraid ppl will think its pigeon lovers, no pigeon themselves)


----------



## Dollbacteria3.0 (11 mo ago)

ayamanas said:


> tnx for helping your a pigeon hero.. helper of pigeon people....( the pigeons are the poeople lol, always afraid ppl will think its pigeon lovers, no pigeon themselves)


Kevin is doing great! He had a broken wing, but the vet said she’s going to put a splint/cast type thing on it and we take him back in 10 days to get it taken off. He definitely got attacked by a cat, but he’s getting antibiotics and pain meds we are going to pick him up now!


----------



## ayamanas (11 mo ago)

Dollbacteria3.0 said:


> Kevin is doing great! He had a broken wing, but the vet said she’s going to put a splint/cast type thing on it and we take him back in 10 days to get it taken off. He definitely got attacked by a cat, but he’s getting antibiotics and pain meds we are going to pick him up now!


ohh yeahhh great job hey!! you did itt, tnx so much the pigeon ppl applaud your a pigeon hero!!!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks for the update and thanks so much for helping Kevin! Excellent job 👍! 
I'm very glad to hear that he is doing great 😁!


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

That’s Great, I’m happy to hear that👍


----------



## Dollbacteria3.0 (11 mo ago)

Colombina said:


> Thanks for the update and thanks so much for helping Kevin! Excellent job 👍!
> I'm very glad to hear that he is doing great 😁!


----------



## Dollbacteria3.0 (11 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> That’s Great, I’m happy to hear that👍


He’s doing great! Giving him his meds every 12 hours and hopefully I’ll try to release him in April when his wing should be fully healed!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks for sharing the pics! 

Keep us updated 😁!


----------



## Dollbacteria3.0 (11 mo ago)




----------



## Dollbacteria3.0 (11 mo ago)

Dollbacteria3.0 said:


> View attachment 100371


Kevin is doing great!! He’s improving more and more everyday!


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Wow what a pretty Bird


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

That's great! 
What a beautiful guy 😁!


----------

